# Cover for side view mirror



## Jeff Lampert (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a 2006 Altima 3.5se. The white-painted cover for my right side-view mirror is broken in half. The mirror, housing, and electrical components are fine. The cover normally just snaps onto the housing. Is it possible to get a replacement for the cover without having to purchase the whole assembly, housing, and mirror? And where can I get this? Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

now would be a good time to replace them with the active tuning covers there sweet


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the factory cover runs about $10 (needs to be painted)


----------

